# Any other Falconers on here?



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi all. I'm curious if there are any other falconers active on the site?  I myself have been a professional falconer for four or five years now and before that I hunted with my birds just for fun. Anyway. Was just looking to see if there were any other hawkers here. 

May you always have game
Tom


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 31, 2013)

What does professional falconer mean?  Do you make a living by performing at Renaissance Festivals, or something like that?

I've always thought raptors are very cool animals, and more than once I've tried to convince my wife to let me keep one as a hobby.  Her primary argument is that they would eat our cats.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2013)

I was at the Air Force Academy last year and there were falcons (their mascot) at most events--I was surprised by the variation in size! We got to touch a few. At one football game we attended they sent one off to do a loop around the stadium and it just kept flying and didn't come back!


----------



## granfire (Aug 31, 2013)

always wanted one, but the kind I had my eyes on would take too much attention to detail...the kind I seldom afford for myself. 

Awesome coolness!
(of course, we need to the pictures, or it didn't happen!)


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Aug 31, 2013)

rlobrecht said:


> What does professional falconer mean?  Do you make a living by performing at Renaissance Festivals, or something like that?
> 
> I've always thought raptors are very cool animals, and more than once I've tried to convince my wife to let me keep one as a hobby.  Her primary argument is that they would eat our cats.



I do volunteer at a local Ren Faire that benifits local schools. But my exact job description is Falconry Based Bird Control Specialist. I use my falcons to chase pest birds like Starlings, Gulls, and Pigeons from farms, resorts and landfills. It's fun but the hours are long and it's rain or shine. 

Heh. Tell your wife there are plenty of ways to keep your cats safe whle keeping a bird. She should totally let you take up the sport!

May you always have game
Tom


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Aug 31, 2013)

arnisador said:


> I was at the Air Force Academy last year and there were falcons (their mascot) at most events--I was surprised by the variation in size! We got to touch a few. At one football game we attended they sent one off to do a loop around the stadium and it just kept flying and didn't come back!



Right on!  I think it's very neat that the Air Force has a falcon for a mascot. 

We recently bid on a Stadium job but honestly I'm glad we didn't get it. Too many other birds there to distract a falcon. Prob why that one flew off. She likely was chasing a flock of pigeons or a crow. It's also hard to track a bird in the heart of a citty. Traffic is slow but your bird is still fast. Signal from your tracking device gets distorted by buildings..etc. I myself have lost a few. But not for a long while now. (I'm totally knocking on wood as I type!)

May you always have game
tom


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 31, 2013)

Kenpo5.0Hawker said:


> Right on!  I think it's very neat that the Air Force has a falcon for a mascot.
> 
> We recently bid on a Stadium job but honestly I'm glad we didn't get it. Too many other birds there to distract a falcon. Prob why that one flew off. She likely was chasing a flock of pigeons or a crow. It's also hard to track a bird in the heart of a citty. Traffic is slow but your bird is still fast. Signal from your tracking device gets distorted by buildings..etc. I myself have lost a few. But not for a long while now. (I'm totally knocking on wood as I type!)
> 
> ...


How much does a bird cost to just loose one like that?


----------



## Tgace (Aug 31, 2013)

I have heard rumor that trade in wildlife is illegal so you have to trap/capture your own birds...is that a fact? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## granfire (Aug 31, 2013)

Tgace said:


> I have heard rumor that trade in wildlife is illegal so you have to trap/capture your own birds...is that a fact?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2



snatching your bird from the wild is probably as illegal! :lol:

you gotta have the proper permits I am guessing, and get them form somebody with the same.


----------



## Tgace (Aug 31, 2013)

granfire said:


> snatching your bird from the wild is probably as illegal! :lol:
> 
> you gotta have the proper permits I am guessing, and get them form somebody with the same.



Read section 9

http://www.nysfa.org/becoming-a-falconer.html

In NY it looks like once you get a license you have to trap your own bird.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## granfire (Aug 31, 2013)

Tgace said:


> Read section 9
> 
> http://www.nysfa.org/becoming-a-falconer.html
> 
> ...



Don't you love government logic?
(like a normal vet cannot treat a wild animal, even if it is in need of first aid in a bad way...)


----------



## Tgace (Aug 31, 2013)

granfire said:


> Don't you love government logic?
> (like a normal vet cannot treat a wild animal, even if it is in need of first aid in a bad way...)



I think the idea is that they don't want wildlife to be a bought and sold commodity. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## granfire (Aug 31, 2013)

Tgace said:


> I think the idea is that they don't want wildlife to be a bought and sold commodity.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2



Probably, but in action the laws are retarded.
I wonder through how many hops Auburn University has to jump to keep their eagles around....one of the nations premier vet schools....

(I found a dazed Robin one time...next to another squashed bird in the middle of the road. called the vet, because I was afraid the bird was injured and needed to be put down. They told me they could not treat it. Serious WTF moment. I could wring his neck just fine without license I suppose...thankfully after a couple of hours in a shoe box the bird flew away just fine. Not to mention, it was a ROBIN, not a bald eagle...)


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Sep 1, 2013)

granfire said:


> always wanted one, but the kind I had my eyes on would take too much attention to detail...the kind I seldom afford for myself.
> 
> Awesome coolness!
> (of course, we need to the pictures, or it didn't happen!)



Yeah. Some of the little hawks and falcons do require quite a bit of attention. Very cool of you to recognize that. Many don't. 

Ive got a bunch of pics on my phone. But I don't know how to post them here. The wife has photobucket I think. Would that work?


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Sep 1, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> How much does a bird cost to just loose one like that?



A captive bred peregrine runs $1000-$2000 as a young bird. But one that's had several years of training and work everiance is virtually priceless to me. It takes some time to get a bird working really well. 

The bird I lost was an excellent hunter. Wherever she is she's prob fat and happy right now. 

May you always have game
tom


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Sep 1, 2013)

Tgace said:


> I think the idea is that they don't want wildlife to be a bought and sold commodity.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2



This is true. Only captive bred birds can be bought and sold by guys with a falconry permit. Wild birds can be trapped and used for hunting but you can't buy sell or trade a bird taken from the wild. 

In fact I cant use a wild caught bird on any job as its illegal to profit from a wild bird. 

May you always have game

Tom


----------



## granfire (Sep 1, 2013)

Kenpo5.0Hawker said:


> Yeah. Some of the little hawks and falcons do require quite a bit of attention. Very cool of you to recognize that. Many don't.
> 
> Ive got a bunch of pics on my phone. But I don't know how to post them here. The wife has photobucket I think. Would that work?



yep, photobucket works just fine!


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Sep 1, 2013)

I agree that some of those laws are a bit extreame. Cuz geez. You should be able to take a Robin to the vet.


----------



## Takai (Sep 1, 2013)

granfire said:


> always wanted one, but the kind I had my eyes on would take too much attention to detail...the kind I seldom afford for myself.
> 
> Awesome coolness!
> (of course, we need to the pictures, or it didn't happen!)



Like you I always wanted to do this but, the amount time (just the apprenticeship alone) construction of the facilities and the daily dedication that the birds require (and rightly so) just wouldn't fit into my schedule. Though I still think having a Kestrel around would awesome.

The birds are truly magnificent to watch.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 27, 2013)

I am amazed there is one on here...
What a bad *** hobby...


----------

